# Gun Show Report, Tampa (Aug. 8 & 9)



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Did anyone go to the gun show at the state fairgrounds in So. Tampa this weekend? I'd be interested in a report about gun prices, ammo availability, general turn out, and anything else of interest that you might want to share. 
Thanks :smt1099


----------



## Retired45 (Jun 1, 2009)

I went to show on Saturday around 11 am. Turn out was high. Fair grounds could have turned down the ac as was pretty warm in there. Looked like some ammo is starting to come back it is still a bit pricey. Shoot Straight had a large area, about 3 aisles but way over priced on some of thier handguns. I questioned the $500 price on a Ruger LCP and was rudely told some one will buy it. You can get the same gun in local shops for the msrp. The show was crowded but it looked like people were buying.


----------



## Rocker (Sep 22, 2009)

I have found shoot straight has high prices but if you ask for there best price, some times they will drop as much as $200 (on a 1200 gun).. Never pay whats shown as list price.


----------

